# rides



## nosherduke996 (18 Jun 2011)

How many Cycle Chatters are doing London to Brighton tomorrow?


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jun 2011)

For the first time in a zillion years (OK, at least17 years, consecutively and several before that) I won't be riding it.
Not because I don't want to, but it's the end of an era for those of us who met every year to do it.

For you and those that are joining the melee tomorrow, have a great day, savour the atmosphere and turn a few pedal strokes for me :-)


----------



## Furkz (18 Jun 2011)

do you have register and stuff or can you just jump on the route wherever, its going past my house and im thinking on jumping on to see how it goes, but all depends on the weather as im a newbie


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jun 2011)

AdrianC said:


> I shall be doing it in part, from Merstham, as domestique for a friend. It is believed that, when we get there, he is going to propose to the woman who he met in The Bastardmakers after we did it last year.


Well, at least if she says 'NO' he'll have at least have had a bike ride and not wasted the day ....


There was IIRC something like the opposite a few years back. A guy put up several large banners along the route, pleading forgiveness from his wife who was riding the route. I think he blotted his copybook somewhat. Anyhow, happy ending? Of course! Apparently that was the last straw and she told him to feck-off in no uncertain terms.
Hope the day goes well.


----------



## Furkz (18 Jun 2011)

AdrianC said:


> BHF effectively stole a critical mass event run on open public roads. As far as I am concerned there is a duty to ride it without registering. Other opinions are of course available.



sorry but thats a bit erm balls, so i cant go visit my friend in burgess hill which is on the same route


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jun 2011)

AdrianC said:


> I had a great day. Bit of a head today though.



Must be the recovery product you're using ....


----------



## xxmimixx (20 Jun 2011)

I did it


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jun 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> I did it





Well done, now how about writing us a short report about how it went!!!!!


----------



## funnymummy (20 Jun 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> I did it



 Well Done xx


----------



## Nickster5452 (20 Jun 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> For the first time in a zillion years (OK, at least17 years, consecutively and several before that) I won't be riding it.
> Not because I don't want to, but it's the end of an era for those of us who met every year to do it.
> 
> For you and those that are joining the melee tomorrow, have a great day, savour the atmosphere and turn a few pedal strokes for me :-)


----------



## Cardiac (21 Jun 2011)

I did it! My heart surgeon would be proud of me, I hope. (It's 2 years since my bypass surgery.)

On the whole, it was a well organised run. Compliments to the marshals and police who did a pretty good job managing the flows of bikes vs cars at busy junctions. Also there were a large number of partial road closures (so they became one way) and junction closures. 

What spoilt it for me - too many cyclists with no clue about how to use their brakes, or about checking what's behind them before they stop, pull out or pull in, or not thinking about where / when they stop. The best worse was the guy who had clearly dropped something from his bike at the bottom of a long fast descent - many riders were doing 25 mph or so at that point - and he decided to slam on the anchors and position himself across the road to try to pick up what he'd dropped. My apologies for swearing at him, but WTF...?

Did I enjoy it? On balance, yes, absolutely.

Would I do it again? Yes, but starting earlier. With an 8:30 start it seemed to take too long for the crowd to thin out. Maybe starting at 6:00 or 6:30 next time.


----------



## funnymummy (21 Jun 2011)

Well Done Cardiac Yes your Surgeon should be proud of you X

I think the L2B is a great event, it raises much needed funds & raises awareness for a good cause, but I won't take part anymore, due to the reasons you listed -After being knocked off 3 times in one ride, by riders totaly unused to riding in groups, the last of the three 'accidents' caused a ripple effect that took out 6 other riders, 2 of which were serioulsy hurt & 1 bike was totaled!


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jun 2011)

Well done Cardiac! (Stents here  )

Let's face it, most people are not used to riding in groups, let alone 30,000 others, so those kinds of incidents are inevitable. So are sudden stops for tea-breaks yadda yadda.

But I'm glad you did it and made it! You'll be better equipped for it next year and even fitter .

Well done.


----------



## xxmimixx (23 Jun 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well done, now how about writing us a short report about how it went!!!!!



Hi
I started at 7.30, yes there was a lot of people but nothing so much as to hold you back. Till we got out of London the only thing to stop us were the traffic lights, but after a couple of them I started to take notice from the distance and time my cycling that as I reached it turned green, a few times this worked.
The very first 'incline' on a narrow country lane just on the outskirts of London (dont know precisely where we were) it was like a funnel but miraculously didnt need to get off even if I almost did -with my clips still on - because of the amount of cyclist in this tiny lane, many had to stop even if they were capable of cycling it, just because of the sheer number of cyclists.

Must say was really impressed with the whole set up. Plenty of signage (some marshal points were confusing as the numbers didnt correspond to the mileage reached - does anyone know why?) , marshals, police, support vehicles, photographers (none of which seem to have been capable of capturing me!) mechanical 'huts' and refreshments stops. Quite nice to smell BBQ at 9am! 

Obviously there were a lot of people out for the fun and comrade, some who stopped at the above mentioned BBQ at 9 am and some that started pushing the bike at the slightest incline. But there was a great atmosphere and yes some 'cyclists' can be considered inconsiderate for dismounting on the right to then nonchalantly crossing the road infront of everyone who was making an effort however at the same time, fatty old me (compared to them) was cycling up the first two hills that NO ONE MENTIONED TO ME EVER  and overtaking, slim, fit, young man walking their expensive carbons . 

I have seen one near miss and one incident were bikes went down like dominos and on both occasions I must say were caused by cyclists  that thought they were doing the Tour de Brighton and racing past anyone in the way without pre-warning. I can see that you might be unlucky enough to get indirectly involved in an accident, however if you ride to road conditions and are not too engrossed in a deep conversation, then it is unlikely.

It all went well up to the 40m which I reached in 3h 25m (not bad for my standards, happy with that)
I had a camelback and water bottle but was drinking very slowly because a. I was scared to run out b. I get easily motion sick (elevators, rocking chairs, Playstation...all make me sick) and cannot gulp too much water. 
Only had some banana chips to munch when I was feeling low and in the morning for whatever reason possessed me I made myself a Nutella sandwich and tucked it in my pocket 'just in case') well the banana chips (although I adore them) left my mouth chewy like a 90 years old granny so didnt eat them all and the Nutella sandwich was my savior. Gave two bites and put it away, within second it was all in my mouth and it felt so good! 

That wasnt enough though as I was soon approaching Ditching I was really low on energy (having had very little food and drink) and never stopped once, my head felt so hot I even thew some cold water over it, after the first 50ft I stopped and started walking up the hill with my shoes in my hand (the cleats were making me slip). 
I felt so low  I felt a strong urge to sob (and Im definitely not a cry baby) I dont know what took over me but felt so 'emotional!" was trying to hold it till the end but when I finished I was so happy the feeling thankfully went away. I jsut wanted to get away from there and missed the apparently free massages 

But at least now I know why you need a triple, most bikes going up were the heavy mountain bikes with triple chainset. BTW how amazing the different array of bicycles you see 

When I went past the refreshments stop I would have loved if some of the food / drink was offered on the go as when I was cycling past I could see all these goodies like a mirage but didnt want to stop. As we went past a village though I saw my opportunity, two little girls offering slices of oranges, ahhh I rode toward them like a




and missed it!!! Luckily the little one (bless her cotton socks) run alongside me and I got a slice, ahhh that was the best feeling ever, fresh, sweet, juicy orange!

Got to the top of Ditching hill and then the big downhill, against all my principles I could not hold myself like an irresponsible teenager and put the highest gears, tucked myself away using the aero bars and clocked 44mph! 
Weeee all the way down till the traffic light.

Arrived after 4.45min. the weather still holding even though the winds had picked up. 
Im really pleased and registered for both next year night and day race!

Only a little disappointed that Action photo does not have 1 picture with my mumber 

Other thing is I found it strange that my legs never hurt in the 'aftermath" the only real pain was in my neck/shoulders and my humm 'bits', I definitely need to invest in a lady friendly saddle: suggestions anyone?



funnymummy said:


> Well Done xx



thanks FunnyMummy x


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2011)

Good report - cheers!

We don't count the 2 slopes out of London, they're just for warm-up  
The green-lane funnel would be Woodmansterne, much grinding of gears and stopping.

Adrians spot-on about your feelings at 40m. You're about to 'bonk' i.e run out of stored carbs (glycogen). You gotta eat and drink from the off. I can only do 40 miles without an energy crash if I don't eat, Jelly babies keep me going, but after about 70 miles I need pork pies!

Glad you enjoyed the atmosphere, the run down from Ditchling.

Longer days in the saddle also call for better kit, I think you know this now!

All-in-all, it sounds a great day out and I hope it's a springboard to bigger and better things.

Cheers
FF->.


----------



## Cardiac (24 Jun 2011)

@Fab Foodie & FunnyMummy: Thanks for the compliments.

@xxmimixx: Excellent write up. Clearly you benefited from the earlier start time - my plan also for next time. On the other hand I benefited from two or three chewy bar stops; a burger stop; a tea, banana and hotdog stop (top of Ditchling); plenty of fluid (had to stop twice for a comfort break); and I was lucky enough to have at least one good official photo (still looking to see if I'm in any others). Like you, the legs were fine - just stiff around the back of the shoulders, and while riding considerable stiffness in the elbows (thinking my riding position may need a tweak).

Looking forward to the next time. I saw that BHF are also considering a night run - I'll probably pass on that one.


----------



## Cardiac (24 Jun 2011)

1431826 said:


> Quite right too, cheeky bastards. Sign up for the FNRttC ride to raise money for Martlets hospice in September.



Looks like it would be good - and I'd join in the fun too. Unfortunately I am out of the country on business that weekend.


----------



## xxmimixx (25 Jun 2011)

1431826 said:


> Quite right too, cheeky bastards. Sign up for the FNRttC ride to raise money for Martlets hospice in September.



I have not paid for the L2B night ride yet, I' ll have a look at the FNRttC as I dont know anything about it 
thanks 

I'd like to do much more long distance riding but Im not in a position when I can pick and choose when to ride unfortunately
Would have loved to do the London to Cambridge too but cant. 


Another thing I noticed on the L2B is how many cyclists SPD's unintentionally unlcipped, a bit scary! So that also made my mind up and will stick with my Look pedals!


----------

